# Blood Glucose Meter - Error 3



## litto-miss-loz (May 13, 2009)

Hey all,

about a month ago my blood glucose meter kept sayin error 3 so I phoned up the abbott careline and they sent out a new one, but since yesterday my new meter has been sayin error 3. I remember the woman on the phone said that you need to put a test strip in the meter upside down... but i have tryed that and it still isnt workin. its either comin up the error 3 or when i put blood onto the strip, nothin is happenin, it is just stayin at the wee drop of blood and strip picture on the screen. does anyone know how to solve this problem or do you think i will need another meter??

Im usin the freestyle lite one and i seem to always have problems with this.
I never had this problem with the freestyle mini one.

any feedback would be great, thanks.


----------



## Caroline (May 14, 2009)

What does the user manual say? If you can't find anything in that go to the web site and see what advice you can find there.

Does you meter need calibrating at all? Perhaps if you have any control solution you could try that.

Unless anyone else has any better advice and failing the above, get back onto the manufacturer help line and see what advice they can offer.


----------



## Steff (May 14, 2009)

hi there im using the exact same meter if your gettin error 3 message could be 1 of 3 probs:
are you applying the blood to the test strip after the blood and test strip symbol appear?
are you making sure the blood drop is going on either side of the strip and not down the middle ?
are the tests strips contaminated , if so do do a control solution test , (if you got a bottle ) i had to ring and order mine
Failing that ring abbotts back and see what they say x


----------

